# Found it.



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Created a 3ds Softmod.
Allows region free Backup playing,No support for DS Roms but full support for 3ds,Give me a few days to test it on 3.0+ 3ds and Put some Polishing to it before I release,Right now it is just a rom select screen.
Questions?I'll be here for a while.Going to try out all of the 3ds Roms available Tonight and try and Answer some questions here.
EDIT
To answer a few questions.
I was silent on this because I planned to Be private with this hoping it would never get patched but It's pathetic how much Hacking that is going on in the scene and I figured I might as well Start it because I'm sure once this gets Posted,Other teams will Improve my CFW like such with PS3

Please ask me Questions instead of shooting Me down.


----------



## DEElekgolo (Dec 28, 2011)

Jesus you aren't even trying.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Can people please stop doing this?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

DEElekgolo said:


> Jesus you aren't even trying.


Just because there is so many fakes abound doesn't mean you should not at least wait to see what comes of this.
I'll even give Yall a little Tidbit on how I did it.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Created a 3ds Softmod.
> Allows region free Backup playing,No support for DS Roms but full support for 3ds,Give me a few days to test it on 3.0+ 3ds and Put some Polishing to it before I release,Right now it is just a rom select screen.
> Questions?I'll be here for a while.Going to try out all of the 3ds Roms available Tonight and try and Answer some questions here.



Dont worry.
There is already such as Softmod. It was 3DS CFW 3.141.592.6.5
I haz supprt 4 all teh 3Ds rOms. im playing Super Smash Bros. Universe and Kid Icarus it has a auto download all games before release now its fully Polished and is unblockable and unbrickable. Oh, it also has a flux capacitator.
I make no pictures or videos so I am 100% of telling of the truth.



But really? Why bother making a thread like this?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> Can people please stop doing this?


Give me a chance,I'll post a video of me booting Up five different games once I get these Roms on the SD.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

and what exploit is yours meant to start from?


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Can people please stop doing this?
> ...



Before you post any video(If ya do will obviously be fake) you'll get banned


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 28, 2011)

What a waste of a 4+ year old account.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 28, 2011)

man i hate moron's who post crap that's not even true do you self a favor and support them for once ya dastard!!

Edit: woo you 2,700 post!! now i'm going go streaking in the snow!!


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 28, 2011)

Crown3DS - might be real, guys
This guy - same thing, but no, he's a total idiot and a liar

GBATemp, folks.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> and what exploit is yours meant to start from?


Hoping someone would ask this.
Can't Say exactly in case Nintendo Catches it before I can Release it.
BUT
I will say that It is through loading Pictures from SD.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > and what exploit is yours meant to start from?
> ...


overflow, error when opening a picture, what?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> Crown3DS - might be real, guys
> This guy - same thing, but no, he's a total idiot and a liar
> 
> GBATemp, folks.


Really?


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 28, 2011)

this guy is reel


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 28, 2011)

pictures? i don't get what you mean? but if you got proof of video's or stuff... let us know (that is if it's not fake.)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

I would laugh really hard if this was actually legit.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...


Like I said,I'm not saying Much more but the 3ds will read Foreign code from within the Picture App,Just Loaded a Picture with a little something Coded around it.
Was not hard,Only thing was decrypting a few files.


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

While this is highly improbable, it's somewhat possible. Might as give it time. Who knows? it might turn out real... really though, I don't think so, but... (will burst into tear if this is true because of happiness from region-free and from the probability if impossible!)


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 28, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> I would laugh really hard if this was actually legit.



better yet i would shit my pants!!


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Doubt so. But I wish this guy prove me wrong


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 28, 2011)

DJPlace said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > I would laugh really hard if this was actually legit.
> ...



I'd eat my hat collection.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Like I said,I'm not saying Much more but the 3ds will read Foreign code from within the Picture App,Just Loaded a Picture with a little something Coded around it.
> Was not hard,Only thing was decrypting a few files.


huh.

well it sounds interesting.

now to wait.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh how delightful. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 28, 2011)

if this is going be true i'll give ya a week for proof. if not then your going down the trolliet


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

DJPlace said:


> pictures? i don't get what you mean? but if you got proof of video's or stuff... let us know (that is if it's not fake.)


Know how you can Put Photos on SD Card and Move them to System?


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> > pictures? i don't get what you mean? but if you got proof of video's or stuff... let us know (that is if it's not fake.)
> ...


Ah bruh. See, I was gonna use you as an example to show how dull and simple minded the majority of GBATemp users were, but not knowing how to transfer photos from your SD card to your "system" was the nail in the coffin for this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 28, 2011)

I seriously hope all of you guys who posted get a warning.

Instead of keeping a (possible) fake thread alive, stop spamming and report it.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

What Exactly this 'Hack' let you do?

When you will post proof?

If it was so easy to do how is that the Hackers Teams havent come-up with this?


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> > pictures? i don't get what you mean? but if you got proof of video's or stuff... let us know (that is if it's not fake.)
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I seriously hope all of you guys who posted get a warning.
> 
> Instead of keeping a (possible) fake thread alive, stop spamming and report it.


But this is also possibly real.
(Also, you just posted in it.)


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok you can't post something like this without people thinking you are lying.
They won't listen to anything like "give me/him a chance"
So why don't we all just do the smart thing and not post in this thread, just keep it here for the odd chance that it will be real.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

DJPlace said:


> if this is going be true i'll give ya a week for proof. if not then your going down the trolliet


Give me 1.5 to 2 and I'll Have a Couple Videos,I have only tested a Japanese rom on US DS not sure yet how European and US Roms Work,Wish someone would dump One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP for me,That is the main reason I started Hacking 3ds.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

For those who couldn't tell, that was sarcasm in my post. I don't believe this guy, the least he could do if he was legit would be to post a picture or video.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I seriously hope all of you guys who posted get a warning.
> 
> Instead of keeping a (possible) fake thread alive, stop spamming and report it.


Why report a "possibly fake" thread?Seriously,Gimme a try.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously hope all of you guys who posted get a warning.
> ...


Simple. Many people come up with the idea that you can easily bypass stuff by using the most obvious method- the SD card. It was secure on the DSi and it wouldn't get any weaker on the 3DS.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > DJPlace said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> I have only tested a Japanese rom


Which Japanese rom exactly?


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> For those who couldn't tell, that was sarcasm in my post. I don't believe this guy, the least he could do if he was legit would be to post a picture or video.



This. We need AT LEAST a photo right now.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> A 3DS won't have enough room in the system memory to hold an entire 3DS rom. This is about as fake as the dinosaur that's standing behind me.


yup, thats it, end of story, alll the farfetched lies this guy spun have now counteracted and now he cant get out of this position where he is stuck with  question
"how do i tell them that i transferred a 3ds rom from the picture app? .... hmmmm lemme think"

but btw if this comes out to be true, u would be so awestruck with the fact that the first 3ds hack came from a RANDOM guy who just opened up a topic on GBATEMP to show his hack and when noone believed him he proved everyone wrong,


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > I have only tested a Japanese rom
> ...


Ridge Racer.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > A 3DS won't have enough room in the system memory to hold an entire 3DS rom. This is about as fake as the dinosaur that's standing behind me.
> 
> 
> yup, thats it, end of story, alll the farfetched lies this guy spun have now counteracted and now he cant get out of this position where he is stuck with  question
> ...


If it does turn out to be true (I'm the sole doubter here) I'll eat my words. And maybe some shoes.

And I'll say this as no one has yet:

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

You know, If you really did find a way to run unsigned code, you should really not wait to finish a rom loader, all you do is make a little screen saying Hello World to prove the exploit works and let bigger teams work on their stuff.
Then you work on your rom loader after you release the exploit.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> What?I did not say that The roms ran from the system,I said the exploit was from Moving a "special" Picture File to the system.



"Allows region free Backup playing,No support for DS Roms but full support for 3ds,Give me a few days to test it on 3.0+ 3ds and Put some Polishing to it before I release,Right now it is just a rom select screen.
Questions?I'll be here for a while.Going to try out all of the 3ds Roms available Tonight and try and Answer some questions here."

"Give me a chance,I'll post a video of me booting Up five different games once I get these Roms on the SD."


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > A 3DS won't have enough room in the system memory to hold an entire 3DS rom. This is about as fake as the dinosaur that's standing behind me.
> 
> 
> yup, thats it, end of story, alll the farfetched lies this guy spun have now counteracted and now he cant get out of this position where he is stuck with  question
> ...


When the Big Leagues can't do it,The Underdog rises.Also,Read my Reply to What's his name


----------



## someonewhodied (Dec 28, 2011)

I give it a month.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys just love to eat the bait.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

i really hope this is legitttt!!!
a video or some pics would be nice, too...


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > What?I did not say that The roms ran from the system,I said the exploit was from Moving a "special" Picture File to the system.
> ...


Yeah,Running from the SD,You Run Unsigned code,It Installs an "app" that will read roms and boot.Remember the Wii?


----------



## Dreamo111 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...



Okay, ill bite.

Got my 3DS ready.

I'll test it.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

i will gladly test it also, even if its not finished and can fuck up my 3DS.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > > A 3DS won't have enough room in the system memory to hold an entire 3DS rom. This is about as fake as the dinosaur that's standing behind me.
> ...


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

i'll test anything 

edit: I have a PAL 3DS btw


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

@*Dreamo111* and *Seaking,* if this is real, I'd love to see a YouTube video. Then I'll believe.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 28, 2011)

Dreamo111 said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...



It's a pr0n picture.


----------



## Dreamo111 (Dec 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> @*Dreamo111* and *Seaking,* if this is real, I'd love to see a YouTube video. Then I'll believe.



If im supplied with files i will post video/picture results immediately.


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 28, 2011)

Well sir, you have caught the attention of the site. Good luck in A) Proving this is true to mostly everyone on this site, B) Prepared for alot if you can't prove that is it true and C) if true nintendo doesn't come after you. With that said, I may test it if you release a beta.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> What Exactly this 'Hack' let you do?
> 
> When you will post proof?
> 
> If it was so easy to do how is that the Hackers Teams havent come-up with this?


Because a hacker teams think Hard,Sometimes the answer does not need a lot of thinking,Seriously,I've been reading suggestions on boards to find exploits and find that most people either shoot them down or don't go through with them,I went through with my theory and it paid off.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 28, 2011)

You at least can take a pic of the UI, no? Why did you not make the vid prior to posting this here? Why not test it prior to making this thread thread? At least you're more sophisticated than those unbelievably imbecile entertaining and unfunny spambots guys. Taking into account how much you know, and assuming you're a long-time lurker (by how long you've been member here), you should have known how tempers react to stuff like this; you should have prepared more concrete proof. Now, pics and vids please?


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

The guy must be laughing of all of us


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

You've got over 50 people actively watching this thread at the moment of this post.

All I can say is, if it's fake, prepare your anus.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> You've got over 50 people actively watching this thread at the moment of this post.
> 
> All I can say is, if it's real, prepare your body.


Fix'd.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

You really want to test?I could use a Japanese 3ds to test it on,Got a friend bringing me a PAL.
Sure,I'll Do some pictures,Give me a night,I got a lot on my hands regarding Testing roms.As much as I Would love to prove it,It would take a good 20 min for me to look in my crawl space for my Camera and Testing Stability is #1 IMO.
Oh.
UPDATE UPDATE
Legend of Zelda OOT US Rom Works.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> You really want to test?


yeah, i would love to try it.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> The guy must be laughing of all of us


so am i 

haha just joking
and @dhero
when you said you need between 1.5 and 2 did you mean 1.5-2 weeks or hours?

EDIT: if you meant 1.5-20 hours, you really are pushing it,and btw thats all the time you have cuz after the mods have heard enough this thread is going to be locked


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

*sigh* dhero. You have ultimately become the strangest troll of 2011. Falsely getting people's hopes up with something like this? If it were THIS easy, why hasn't anyone with any REAL hacking experience found it, yet? How can it be that an "underdog" such as yourself has come across such an exploit? It doesn't make any real sense. Not to me, and more than likely not to anyone else in this thread.

Hey, if you are telling even an ounce of truth? Give us a picture of the 3DS (BOTH screens) using your currently 'in-testing' rom loader. Show us a UI. Hell, it doesn't have to be a video. Just something to allow people to believe you. A four year old account, with


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> You really want to test?I could use a Japanese 3ds to test it on,Got a friend bringing me a PAL.
> Sure,I'll Do some pictures,Give me a night,I got a lot on my hands regarding Testing roms.
> Oh.
> UPDATE UPDATE
> Legend of Zelda OOT US Rom Works.


No, people don't want you to release pictures tomorrow, not in a week, not in a few hours, but now!
Either you release a beta or picture/video right now or i guarantee this thread being locked pretty soon.


----------



## Dreamo111 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> You really want to test?I could use a Japanese 3ds to test it on,Got a friend bringing me a PAL.
> Sure,I'll Do some pictures,Give me a night,I got a lot on my hands regarding Testing roms.
> Oh.
> UPDATE UPDATE
> Legend of Zelda OOT US Rom Works.



Mine is PAL.

German Region.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > You really want to test?I could use a Japanese 3ds to test it on,Got a friend bringing me a PAL.
> ...


+1

Completely agree.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys do realized that a guy on a forum is claiming to have a 3DS hack after saying he had no idea how to move pictures from his SD card to his computer, right? You guys do realize that's what you're doing right now?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > The guy must be laughing of all of us
> 
> 
> so am i
> ...


Weeks,I'm sorry for not Clarifying,I can Release Pictures by Tomorrow Afternoon.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> You really want to test?I could use a Japanese 3ds to test it on,Got a friend bringing me a PAL.
> Sure,I'll Do some pictures,Give me a night,I got a lot on my hands regarding Testing roms.As much as I Would love to prove it,It would take a good 20 min for me to look in my crawl space for my Camera and Testing Stability is #1 IMO.
> Oh.
> UPDATE UPDATE
> Legend of Zelda OOT US Rom Works.



Once you show some proof, absolutely :3


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 28, 2011)

Ill wait and see where this goes. chances are its nowhere, but n case it does. . . dear god


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> You guys do realized that a guy on a forum is claiming to have a 3DS hack after saying he had no idea how to move pictures from his SD card to his computer, right? You guys do realize that's what you're doing right now?


Shhh!!!! You'll ruin the surprise!!


----------



## DEElekgolo (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys.
Seriously.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

DEElekgolo said:


> Guys.
> Seriously.


it was 97 users a moment ago


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> *sigh* dhero. You have ultimately become the strangest troll of 2011. Falsely getting people's hopes up with something like this? If it were THIS easy, why hasn't anyone with any REAL hacking experience found it, yet? How can it be that an "underdog" such as yourself has come across such an exploit? It doesn't make any real sense. Not to me, and more than likely not to anyone else in this thread.
> 
> Hey, if you are telling even an ounce of truth? Give us a picture of the 3DS (BOTH screens) using your currently 'in-testing' rom loader. Show us a UI. Hell, it doesn't have to be a video. Just something to allow people to believe you. A four year old account, with


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

Multitasking? That's cute.. Again, what's preventing you from taking a picture of what you are doing?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> I am Currently Testing Menu's for Splinter Cell 3d To make sure nothing Crashes.Bricks or freezes and Replying,Can I not Multitask?


Not enough to post a picture apparantly.


----------



## Dreamo111 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* dhero. You have ultimately become the strangest troll of 2011. Falsely getting people's hopes up with something like this? If it were THIS easy, why hasn't anyone with any REAL hacking experience found it, yet? How can it be that an "underdog" such as yourself has come across such an exploit? It doesn't make any real sense. Not to me, and more than likely not to anyone else in this thread.
> ...


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a Couple graphical Errors on Splinter Cell.
ALSO,Look here guys,Like I said,I want to prove myself but Right now is not the time,Please be Happy with my Updates and Question Answering.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't you have camera or a cellphone? We need a picture right now.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Multitasking? That's cute.. Again, what's preventing you from taking a picture of what you are doing?


Camera in Crawlspace,Not looking for it at 1 AM because I am testing and because I am Scared since I seriously think this house is Haunted.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> Weeks,I'm sorry for not Clarifying,I can Release Pictures by *Tomorrow Afternoon.*


you do understand you dont have that long dont you?
listen man, if you really are doing this just for laugh then please stop it, cuz i think you have had enough and why dont you atleast try to prove us wrong
all you do is say you loaded somthin "special" ,if suppose i believe you that you cant release pic's until after tomorrow then atleast give a detailed explanation for what you did
and quit saying i did sumthin "special"
but then again i dont believe you, if this was to be true then it would be such a great way to end this year, cuz il finally be able to play mh3g with my younger bro who is damn excited about this, so please stop giving false hopes and post SOME evidence


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 28, 2011)

We should get this thread to 100 pages before 12PST.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> Don't you have camera or a cellphone? We need a picture right now.


Camera but in Crawlspace.
Not a cellphone with a camera.Just wait till 2PM tomorrow Eastern,Promise I will have a photo.


----------



## Dreamo111 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Multitasking? That's cute.. Again, what's preventing you from taking a picture of what you are doing?
> ...




....haunted?

you know what. im leaving.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Got a Couple graphical Errors on Splinter Cell.
> ALSO,Look here guys,Like I said,I want to prove myself but Right now is not the time,Please be Happy with my Updates and Question Answering.



That's like if I were to come in and say that I found a non-detectable hack for the 360 that allows you to run GC/Wii and PS2/3 games.. Then leave no evidence of what's happening. You are just another troll to most of us. How can we be happy with that? You're avoiding any and real questions.. but you have time to click 'quote' and reply.. So please.. Just stop. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Got a Couple graphical Errors on Splinter Cell.
> ALSO,Look here guys,Like I said,I want to prove myself but Right now is not the time,Please be Happy with my Updates and Question Answering.


If you are so busy and don't have enough time to post pictures, why dis you make this thread and keep giving excuses of why you cannot post pictures when it will be quicker posting pictures rather than making excuses.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone's taking this so seriously. We ALL know it's fake.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* dhero. You have ultimately become the strangest troll of 2011. Falsely getting people's hopes up with something like this? If it were THIS easy, why hasn't anyone with any REAL hacking experience found it, yet? How can it be that an "underdog" such as yourself has come across such an exploit? It doesn't make any real sense. Not to me, and more than likely not to anyone else in this thread.
> ...


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Multitasking? That's cute.. Again, what's preventing you from taking a picture of what you are doing?
> ...



WHAAT?! You guys want more proof that this guy is and "His Hacks" are fake?


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> You really want to test?I could use a Japanese 3ds to test it on,Got a friend bringing me a PAL.
> Sure,I'll Do some pictures,Give me a night,I got a lot on my hands regarding Testing roms.As much as I Would love to prove it,It would take a good 20 min for me to look in my crawl space for my Camera and Testing Stability is #1 IMO.
> Oh.
> UPDATE UPDATE
> Legend of Zelda OOT US Rom Works.



So, if this was real, and its definitely fake, why post it before you can get ANY sort of proof?

I've made a PS3 hack that Completely blocks Sony from bricking hacked PS3's. It doesn't make it any more true because I have no proof or reputation with PS3 hacking.


----------



## Kryak (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> I am Scared since I seriously think this house is Haunted.


I'm outta here.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> I don't understand why everyone's taking this so seriously. We ALL know it's fake.



I'm bored out of my ever loving mind. Tired, but not sleepy. Great way to waste time, IMO. Plus, I know this thread will be locked in the morning anyways.

I may also get a warning level.. Heh


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Multitasking? That's cute.. Again, what's preventing you from taking a picture of what you are doing?
> ...


C'mon dood. You're not even trying anymore.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

by any chance, can you tell us how your SD card is set up?

like, where you have put the 3DS Roms.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > Weeks,I'm sorry for not Clarifying,I can Release Pictures by *Tomorrow Afternoon.*
> 
> 
> you do understand you dont have that long dont you?
> ...


I don't think there is a MH Rom,If there is,I will test it for you.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> DEElekgolo said:
> 
> 
> > Guys.
> ...


102


----------



## sputnix (Dec 28, 2011)

wow a troll with more than 1 post well I'm outa here


----------



## Snailface (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


lol

Doesn't anybody notice how he's randomly capitalizing words and not putting spaces after commas?

I'm just saying, world class hackers usually don't butcher their native language's grammar rules.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> by any chance, can you tell us how your SD card is set up?
> 
> like, where you have put the 3DS Roms.


Sure
Created a ROM Folder in the root and placed them there,My app is programmed to search for roms in that specific folder.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> I don't think there is a MH Rom,If there is,I will test it for you.


no please dont , you have no idea that if this turns out to be true how many roms would be dumped in the next few days,
ok so you said that you cant post pics right? so just tell us how you did it, i mean just explain the whole process (if you actually did it)


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

what libraries did you use to make the app?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

The mods are dead tonight...


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Snailface said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


How do you know English is my Native Language?
It is but still,It's an old Typing habit.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

Snailface said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...



You assume his native language is English?

Although I'm losing hope tbh... It would be easier to just take a photo... and a haunted house? 

Disappoint.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm having fun watching this thread, now.  Still skeptical as to the whole situation. However, on the fence? I'm leaning more to the left..


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > I don't think there is a MH Rom,If there is,I will test it for you.
> 
> 
> no please dont , you have no idea that if this turns out to be true how many roms would be dumped in the next few days,
> ok so you said that you cant post pics right? so just tell us how you did it, i mean just explain the whole process (if you actually did it)



So nintendo can block it?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 28, 2011)

kust get lost.
p.s. 104 watching


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > I don't think there is a MH Rom,If there is,I will test it for you.
> 
> 
> no please dont , you have no idea that if this turns out to be true how many roms would be dumped in the next few days,
> ok so you said that you cant post pics right? so just tell us how you did it, i mean just explain the whole process (if you actually did it)


I think I said earlier.
I did something to a picture file,put it on SD,Copied to 3ds,It opens up Code,Installs app,Roms can be loaded and played from within the app.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow 8 pages..., but yeah, I doubt it.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolei said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


There was never hope. You were doomed to wallow in sorrow the moment you entered this thread. And now, the disappoint will consume you.

SUBMIT!


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> saberjoy, on 28 December 2011 - 11:41 AM, said:
> 
> [color=#303030 !important]*
> Quote*
> ...


hmm never thought about that, but why defend something which you dont know for sure to be true or not


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...



I don't Remember a Super Smash Bros. Universe 3DS rom being Dumped yet,I wonder If it Is on some Release list Yet.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > > I don't think there is a MH Rom,If there is,I will test it for you.
> ...


A picture file installing an app?
Haunted house?
Don't have time to post proof?
Well this thread is just making my day.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Going to enjoy Proving Yall wrong tomorrow.December 28th is the day 3ds scene was started.
Never Forget


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

"App"? "Haunted"? Gotta love the creativity with these pathetic trolls. Thanks for ruining the Holidays spirits to the many others (though I was not fooled). These trolls don't get far in life because they spent so much time forging the image of a "somebody" instead of actually achieving that position. Tell me within 2 minutes what "Base 16" is.

Edit: Oh, I see you can multi-task by programming and posting and reading these trash post and you can't even post an image.


----------



## andibad (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG THAT thread again -_- well 1 day can create 8 page? o.o well

1 answer : THAT FAKE. wkwkwkwkwkwk


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > > I don't think there is a MH Rom,If there is,I will test it for you.
> ...



Yeah and I can play basketball with the sun...


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > saberjoy said:
> ...


You are not understanding,It is a Picture file but it has extra "things" Tagged onto it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

112 why is this thread popular? Why do I care? Oh yeah, cause I'm a loser.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> what libraries did you use to make the app?


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > saberjoy, on 28 December 2011 - 11:41 AM, said:
> >
> > [color=#303030 !important]
> > *Quote*
> ...



because it might be.. or maybe i'm just really gullible to trolls haha


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Lastly said:


> "App"? "Haunted"? Gotta love the creativity with these pathetic trolls. Thanks for ruining the Holidays spirits to the many others (though I was not fooled). These trolls don't get far in life because they spent so much time forging the image of a "somebody" instead of actually achieving that position. Tell me within 2 minutes what "Base 16" is.


Hex.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Going to enjoy Proving Yall wrong tomorrow.December 28th is the day 3ds scene was started.
> Never Forget


If you prove us wrong, we will all gladly jump off a cliff.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> Going to enjoy Proving Yall wrong tomorrow.December 28th is the day 3ds scene was started.
> Never Forget


cant wait for tomorrow bro! hey wait i live in india so its already  the morning of dec 28th urrgh


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Going to enjoy Proving Yall wrong tomorrow.December 28th is the day 3ds scene was started.
> ...


I don't uh...think that's an okay thing to say.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

I ain't jumping off a cliff... haha


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh shit guys, *it WORKS!!* I've been talking to him through PMs and he gave me a copy of the loader to test. Surprisingly the 3DS can't handle pictures bigger than the ones it takes but still attempts to load them; this causes a buffer overflow error which in turn boots an .ELF on the root of the SD card and allows me to ACTUALLY LOAD A ROM!!!!!!!!!

*SHOULD'VE PREPARED MY BODY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


Made me Laugh.
US Ridge Racer works Perfect


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Lastly said:
> 
> 
> > "App"? "Haunted"? Gotta love the creativity with these pathetic trolls. Thanks for ruining the Holidays spirits to the many others (though I was not fooled). These trolls don't get far in life because they spent so much time forging the image of a "somebody" instead of actually achieving that position. Tell me within 2 minutes what "Base 16" is.
> ...


0100000101110111011001010111001101101111011011010110010100100000011001110110111101101111011001
1101101100011001010010000001110011011010110110100101101100011011000111001100101110
Have a merry night/day guys. Good luck dhero. Make everyone proud by becoming the hacker of the millenium. I trust in you.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Oh shit guys, *it WORKS!!* I've been talking to him through PMs and he gave me a copy of the loader to test. Surprisingly the 3DS can't handle pictures bigger than the ones it takes but still attempts to load them; this causes a buffer overflow error which in turn boots an .ELF on the root of the SD card and allows me to ACTUALLY LOAD A ROM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *SHOULD'VE PREPARED MY BODY!!!!!!!!!*


No,I most certainly did not.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> because it might be.. or maybe i'm just really gullible to trolls haha


dont be, never feed the troll! just take this thread lightly or i am sure it will spoil you holiday spirit
and yeah dhero, good luck! no seriously, you will need it


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Oh shit guys, *it WORKS!!* I've been talking to him through PMs and he gave me a copy of the loader to test. Surprisingly the 3DS can't handle pictures bigger than the ones it takes but still attempts to load them; this causes a buffer overflow error which in turn boots an .ELF on the root of the SD card and allows me to ACTUALLY LOAD A ROM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *SHOULD'VE PREPARED MY BODY!!!!!!!!!*




I needed the laugh dude. Thanks.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Lastly said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly said:
> ...


Thanks and you too!


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > what libraries did you use to make the app?


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 28, 2011)

i see everyone is waiting to see how this goes


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

Lastly said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly said:
> ...


Holy crap that is genius


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone want me to test a specific game?


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Lastly said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


That it is.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Anyone want me to test a specific game?


For Giggles Try Tales Of The Abyss


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

you are still ignoring my question...

what libraries / code (Java, Java script, VB, C, C++, etc) was used in making the app?


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> you are still ignoring my question...
> 
> what libraries / code (Java, Java script, VB, C, C++, etc) was used in making the app?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > you are still ignoring my question...
> ...


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> you are still ignoring my question...
> 
> what libraries / code (Java, Java script, VB, C, C++, etc) was used in making the app?


Sorry,Did not see you,Just been skimming,C++.


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Anyone want me to test a specific game?


Super Smash Bros. - Universe
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Animal Crossing 3DS: Island Stories

Mario Kart 7?

If you really want someone trust, just PM someone body with a sample/screenshot/proof. I will be out until tomorrow or (pm... lol)


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > you are still ignoring my question...
> ...


the libraries?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

Apparently DemonicStrife got a hold of it.. Still calling BS.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want me to test a specific game?
> ...


Sure,Might take a while to download and transfer,Maybe in 30 min to an hour or two I can post results.Just Transferred Green Lantern Rise of the Man Hunters EUR,I'll report how it works in 20 Min


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 28, 2011)

98057cb23581066329dbac0ecc554adcb9e74ccc59b4da3c3c31ed5f951831922790abc8f44457810ab941b4c6a1b6ad

Try cracking that, dhero.

I am scared to see how many pages this gets before its locked.


----------



## Saken (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Anyone want me to test a specific game?


Mate if you've actually done anything, you'd test it with a game that has nintendo's signature characters in it, like Mario Kart 7 or something. It will be like rubbing salt in the wound to Nintendo (if this is true)
I'm not gonna believe you right away, but i'm not gonna shun you off either. Try and prove us all wrong.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > you are still ignoring my question...
> ...


Can you copy and paste the code?


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...


He doesn't know how to


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

Lastly said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want me to test a specific game?
> ...



if you do test MK7 could you test the online mode? or would that not work?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey. We may very well be in for a shocker when and if the picture comes up. Again, I'm skeptical. hehe


----------



## DEElekgolo (Dec 28, 2011)

Tell us then.
How and where are you compiling your ARM11 code.
Not to mention the DS specific features.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Hey. We may very well be in for a shocker when and if the picture comes up. Again, I'm skeptical. hehe


Yeah, then we will see how good his ms paint skills are.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

Saken said:


> I'm not gonna believe you right away, but i'm not gonna shun you off either. Try and prove us all wrong.



this

also; 126 user(s) are reading this topic.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

@dhero
you said you used a special pic, so i assume that "special" pic of yours isnt at the crawlspace where your camera and by beautiful hot latina girlfreind  is , and you said you have that pic in your sd card then you can SURELY upload THAT pic CUZ you dont need a camera for it


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Lastly said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want me to test a specific game?
> ...


Can't find it.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

when/are you planning to release a beta?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Seaking said:
> ...


No,Same reason I am not releasing the Picture with the Coding on it for 1.5 Weeks.


----------



## beenii (Dec 28, 2011)

i just cant decide who is more pathetic......


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> Lastly, on 28 December 2011 - 11:58 AM, said:
> 
> [color=#303030 !important]*
> 
> ...


ooooookkkkkaaaaaaayy thats it! he cant find the screenshot!!!!! that is fucking it!!!!!!! you have lost my trust sir( i shouldn't be calling you a sir, who knows whether or not you are a 13 yr old kid )


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > Lastly, on 28 December 2011 - 11:58 AM, said:
> >
> > [color=#303030 !important]
> > *
> ...


Can't find the MK7 Rom.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Multitasking? That's cute.. Again, what's preventing you from taking a picture of what you are doing?
> ...


Seems legit...


----------



## stab244 (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> @dhero
> you said you used a special pic, so i assume that "special" pic of yours isnt at the crawlspace where your camera and by beautiful hot latina girlfreind  is , and you said you have that pic in your sd card then you can SURELY upload THAT pic CUZ you dont need a camera for it



Probably because if he posts it he'll be posting the exploit which he didn't want out yet?


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

Not putting much faith but I'll let OP prove himself. I-N-B-4 ban.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > saberjoy, on 28 December 2011 - 12:08 PM, said:
> >
> > [color=#303030 !important]
> > *Quote*
> ...


No problem,Should have cleared that up.
Sorry.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> saberjoy, on 28 December 2011 - 12:08 PM, said:
> 
> [color=#303030 !important]*
> Quote*
> ...


ohh, ignore my last post please , my bad, i apologize,


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

I got the code guys!



> - (void) youGotLied;
> 
> [stopPostingNow: YES inOrder: 2];
> stopTroll();
> ...



This will work with Crown3DS too. They are both legit! Now for some tea... hm.... this reminds of a puzzle!


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

Can't find the MK7 rom? Don't you have it or do you not know how to internet?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Can't find the MK7 rom? Don't you have it or do you not know how to internet?


Don't have it.Can't find it,If you could point me in the right direction without posting a link,I would appreciate it.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

and you shouldnt have made this topic until you had every proof with you, you should have opened this thread after 1.5 weeks as you said
nvm, by the way my 10 yr old younger bro is waiting anxiously for this hack even though i told him not to hold his breath, so you better come out true, 
i cant wait to see what you come up with after a week


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

i am looking at a page to download the MK7 rom.

seems you dont torrent

:|.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

>1.5 weeks

Not waiting.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

You do not really have a choice,Solcity.


----------



## DEElekgolo (Dec 28, 2011)

Why wait for something that will never happen.

You are basically going "Guys I have a hack but i cant tell you about it but believe me it works but I can't tell you but it's legit I swear".


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

I was thinking it would come out tomorrow for some reason. Not like an update is planned soon.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > i am looking at a page to download the MK7 rom.
> ...


private torrent sites, you dont get letters from ISPs if you use them.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

Lastly said:


> I got the code guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice work 
that's some pretty complicated coding...

btw saberjoy i added you hahah


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

Mods, simple solution here, just lock this damn topic until this guy reports to you he has proof. I left for like, an hour and 10 pages spawned full of useless banter.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> You do not really have a choice,Solcity.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Green Lantern EUR Works,Sound Shut off a couple times but turned back on after a few seconds.


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> You do not really have a choice,Solcity.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Can't find the MK7 rom? Don't you have it or do you not know how to internet?
> ...


The Filename if this helps : lgc-mk7.rar or 3DS0016.rar


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> btw saberjoy i added you hahah


added you back


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 28, 2011)

Just Face It This Guys trolling im just waiting for someone to say FINALLY A MOD WOOHOO lol
*Grabs Popcorn and Pepsi and wait for the flood*


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > You do not really have a choice,Solcity.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Where are the mods with the banhammer when you need them?


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

MrThreeD said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > Thesolcity said:
> ...


661.63 MB
filesize as well.


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 28, 2011)

*LOL*

Can no one see this is fake?

* This guy's got no background, no posts, and no rep.
* This guy claims his house is Haunted. BS and a crappy reason to not have ANYTHING to take a picture. He's got a computer and a 3DS. I'm sure his computer has a camera.
* This guy said he doesn't have internet, and yet he's online.

The mods really are dead tonight.




XXLANCEXX said:


> Just Face It This Guys trolling im just waiting for someone to say FINALLY A MOD WOOHOO lol
> *Grabs Popcorn and Pepsi and wait for the flood*



+1

Grabbing misc assortments of stuff as well.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, lol, there aren't any mods on right now. This guy hit at the right time.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > You do not really have a choice,Solcity.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

*GUYS, I'M TELLING YOU, IT'S REAL!!!! HERE IT IS WORKING RIGHT NOW!!!!*








*TOO MUCH EPIC!!!!*


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> MrThreeD said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


Thank you,I'll Get to it.


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> ColdAshes said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *GUYS, I'M TELLING YOU, IT'S REAL!!!! HERE IT IS WORKING RIGHT NOW!!!!*
> *TOO MUCH EPIC!!!!*


not real enough, has to show there is nothing in the game slot


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *GUYS, I'M TELLING YOU, IT'S REAL!!!! HERE IT IS WORKING RIGHT NOW!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could have a spare cart. any way to post a picture of it showing ocrina of time with ought the cart inside?


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *GUYS, I'M TELLING YOU, IT'S REAL!!!! HERE IT IS WORKING RIGHT NOW!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGLOLWTFBBQ WHY WE NO JUST BELEIEV FROM BEGGINIIG?!?!?!?

God this is all a joke.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

I could get a mirror.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > ColdAshes said:
> ...


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> I could get a mirror.


Do that please


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > ColdAshes said:
> ...


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > *GUYS, I'M TELLING YOU, IT'S REAL!!!! HERE IT IS WORKING RIGHT NOW!!!!*
> ...


You do realize that this picture is not from the OP, right? But still, I trust the OP! I even posted proof of his code on the other page!

For your convenience!



> - (void) youGotLied;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *GUYS, I'M TELLING YOU, IT'S REAL!!!! HERE IT IS WORKING RIGHT NOW!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Make a vid and Put it on Youtube of this hack starting up without the Cart and it has to keep running while the cart is out of the 3DS... Then Ill believe it.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > *GUYS, I'M TELLING YOU, IT'S REAL!!!! HERE IT IS WORKING RIGHT NOW!!!!*
> ...


Not real.
I did not give anything to him.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

He says the coding language he uses is C++ and the libraries he's using is Boost.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> ColdAshes said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

He pulled it out. The game is frozen. Try again.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

A message saying the cart was removed pops up actually.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> He pulled it out. The game is frozen. Try again.


He probably took a snapshot at the perfect time before it gave him a error xD


----------



## elisherer (Dec 28, 2011)

how did you find the CXIs entry point (it's not decrypted like on the ds' elf files)?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

That is not a photo I took.


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero says he didnt give demonstrife anything.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

Spare card then. Pick your poison.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

Just curious, but um, why is your spelling and grammar all perfect now?


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> That is not a photo I took.



Cool, then where the hell _is the photo *you took?*_


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

elisherer said:


> how did you find the CXIs entry point (it's not decrypted like on the ds' elf files)?


Did not need to find,Found a vulnerability in how the 3ds Transfers pictures from SD to System.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

161 Users are reading this topic right now and not a single mod has looked at it..
Well that's it I'm out of here..


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> elisherer said:
> 
> 
> > how did you find the CXIs entry point (it's not decrypted like on the ds' elf files)?
> ...


ooh, now it's all messed up again


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no spare cart. Second photo will be up shortly,


*THIS IS TOTALLY REAL.*


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> 161 Users are reading this topic right now and not a single mod has looked at it..
> Well that's it I'm out of here..


I'm with you.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> 161 Users are reading this topic right now and not a single mod has looked at it..
> Well that's it I'm out of here..


Bye


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

*SO MUCH WIN!!! NINTENDO OWNED!!!*


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

*music plays Still Alive*


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *SO MUCH WIN!!! NINTENDO OWNED!!!*


3d is enabled... no card... no error... all we need is a video.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *SO MUCH WIN!!! NINTENDO OWNED!!!*


epic photoshop? He says he didn't give the loader to you.


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

DemonicStrife could've opened the Zelda cart and used another cart shell to run the the game chip inside. For all we know that Zelda cart is just an empty shell while the game chip is in, say, an MK7 shell.


EDIT: In light of the new picture that was posted, I stand corrected. Either Photo editing or I'm stumped..


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

i hope they don't lock it.. i don't get why people get so butthurt over stuff like this, i mean yes this thread is 16 pages long, but.. i don't see what's bad about that?
anyway, he said he'd post pictures tomorrow, i say if he doesn't, then lock the thread. I want him to be real but I have to admit, his internet, a haunted house, no pictures.. it's not looking good :\ please prove us wrong, dhero.

(also, what firmware is the cfw of the 3DS' you are testing on based on?)


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *SO MUCH WIN!!! NINTENDO OWNED!!!*


Look in the mirror,NOTHING is in Slot 1.


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > demonicstrife said:
> ...



dhero said he didnt give him anything!


----------



## Darksage098 (Dec 28, 2011)

ZeroLimits said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


Funny how this photo and the past photo are taken at the exact same spot in the game.

*Edit*


Seaking said:


> ohohoh! but you have already said you never sent him anything .


That is also true.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolei said:


> i hope they don't lock it.. i don't get why people get so butthurt over stuff like this, i mean yes this thread is 16 pages long, but.. i don't see what's bad about that?
> anyway, he said he'd post pictures tomorrow, i say if he doesn't, then lock the thread. I want him to be real but I have to admit, his internet, a haunted house, no pictures.. it's not looking good :\ please prove us wrong, dhero.
> 
> (also, what firmware is the cfw of the 3DS' you are testing on based on?)


i agree. Give him a day or two.


----------



## elisherer (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> elisherer said:
> 
> 
> > how did you find the CXIs entry point (it's not decrypted like on the ds' elf files)?
> ...


You probably don't understand how it works...
Say you found the exploit and ran your rom loader....
inside the rom loader you told the 3ds which rom to run and by that must provide an entry point...learn the basics...


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > *SO MUCH WIN!!! NINTENDO OWNED!!!*
> ...


ohohoh! but you have already said you never sent him anything .


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolei said:


> i hope they don't lock it.. i don't get why people get so butthurt over stuff like this, i mean yes this thread is 16 pages long, but.. i don't see what's bad about that?
> anyway, he said he'd post pictures tomorrow, i say if he doesn't, then lock the thread. I want him to be real but I have to admit, his internet, a haunted house, no pictures.. it's not looking good :\ please prove us wrong, dhero.
> 
> (also, what firmware is the cfw of the 3DS' you are testing on based on?)


3.0


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > demonicstrife said:
> ...



bustedd.....


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > demonicstrife said:
> ...


I meant that he has no Game cart _in he just took the cart out._


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't that the point of your supposed soft mod playing games without a card...?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> Isn't that the point of your supposed soft mod playing games without a card...?


Sure is.


----------



## ZeroLimits (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Seaking said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


not likely, it would've gave him an error. I'm guessing photo editing, but that under 5 minutes? I'm not sure. He probably set this up maybe a few month/weeks ago.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope this is like the Skyward Sword thread.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> I hope this is like the Skyward Sword thread.


----------



## SolidMario7 (Dec 28, 2011)

I see his name in the mirror.  Photoshop'd  OR he wrote it on both sides . . .unlikely.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

*I HAZ PROOFZ!!!!!*




Question is........



*DO YOU!!!!!!????*


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

elisherer said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > elisherer said:
> ...


This is certainly possible. Why, look at anti-matter for example. They aren't visible, but they are there. With this knowledge, he used something called *magic*. This word contains the word, "magi" from Latin term magus meaning the ability to read the star. Through his pursuit, he was able to gain a sixth sense; the ability to decipher patterns. Reinforcing this abilities many times, he unraveled the secret code hidden from the flesh of human's hand for many eras in the Power Star from Super Mario: 3D Land. It was there. Right under our eyes, diluted under the false parallax. Or maybe.... this is all fake.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 28, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey!!!! THIS IS FAKE UNLESS YOU MAKE A VIDEO..IMAGES are just crap in this kind of things...if you are posting so many imgs...JUST MAKE A VIDEO AND SHOW IT..ITS EASIER

heyy!!!!in my country today its like aprils fools day...maby you are fooling us


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

Demonstrife says that dhero sent him the files and dhero said he sent demonstrife nothing thats proof enough.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

ME WANT VIDEO


----------



## Fudge (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems legit... sorta... not really... at all 
In all seriousness, I hope this is real.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> ME WANT VIDEO


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> Demonstrife says that dhero sent him the files and dhero said he sent demonstrife nothing thats proof enough.


No, that dosent make sense.


----------



## wchill (Dec 28, 2011)

A video that shows the execution of the exploit from start to finish, starting with the insertion of the SD card, loading of this picture exploit, and then booting a game, will do nicely. Otherwise, I call fake on this one.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

324atk said:


> SolidMario7 said:
> 
> 
> > I see his name in the mirror.  Photoshop'd  OR he wrote it on both sides . . .unlikely.
> ...


Actually, that's what would happen.


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

SolidMario7 said:


> I see his name in the mirror.  Photoshop'd  OR he wrote it on both sides . . .unlikely.


The marker he used bled through the paper making it backwards on the reverse side. In the mirror it show as forwards again.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

This tread is so fake.
You guys are like you want proof,isn't it obvious even the font of demonstrife is like trolling.


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

OMFG how does that not make sense...demonstride said earlier dhero gave him the exploit...dhero said he did not give him the exploit...so demonstrife lied case closed!


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

wchill said:


> A video that shows the execution of the exploit from start to finish, starting with the insertion of the SD card, loading of this picture exploit, and then booting a game, will do nicely. Otherwise, I call fake on this one.


impossible,No idea how to recreate the installation.
Of course,I could delete the app and reinstall,Don't think It's deletable though.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> 324atk said:
> 
> 
> > SolidMario7 said:
> ...


This is actually what happened. I meant to explain it earlier.


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

wchill said:


> A video that shows the execution of the exploit from start to finish, starting with the insertion of the SD card, loading of this picture exploit, and then booting a game, will do nicely. Otherwise, I call fake on this one.


THIS


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> OMFG how does that not make sense...demonstride said earlier dhero gave him the exploit...dhero said he did not give him the exploit...so demonstrife lied case closed!


whoops i misinterpreted you, sorry bout that!


----------



## SolidMario7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Grrr...I jumped the gun didn't I? Still having fun btw...


----------



## ColdAshes (Dec 28, 2011)

Giggtysword344 said:


> ColdAshes said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG how does that not make sense...demonstride said earlier dhero gave him the exploit...dhero said he did not give him the exploit...so demonstrife lied case closed!
> ...



Np I realized I wrote that in a roundabout way.Anyways this was fun while it lasted.Summary dhero wont show proof so wait and see that this was all bs.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

MK7 Works Beautiful,Took about a minute to boot up,Probably due to file size.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

MFW this thread

[yt]ZwA9oU3pxsg[/yt]


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting lets see what happens....


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

ColdAshes said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > ColdAshes said:
> ...


Proof will come tomorrow Afternoon.


----------



## wchill (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> wchill said:
> 
> 
> > A video that shows the execution of the exploit from start to finish, starting with the insertion of the SD card, loading of this picture exploit, and then booting a game, will do nicely. Otherwise, I call fake on this one.
> ...



A picture exploit such as yours is reproducible. If you're that serious, make a video of you doing a factory restore on your 3DS and then whatever else I said.

If you can't do that, then yes, this is fake.


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> ColdAshes said:
> 
> 
> > Giggtysword344 said:
> ...


Didn't you say in a few hours?


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> MK7 Works Beautiful,Took about a minute to boot up,Probably due to file size.


O.o that is one fast internet you got there :E
663mb in just like... 30 mins


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > ColdAshes said:
> ...



He obviously has a flux capacitor.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> ColdAshes said:
> 
> 
> > Giggtysword344 said:
> ...


Why tomorrow?
Can't see you tons want to see it.Its now or fake.


----------



## mjax (Dec 28, 2011)

*TOTALLY FAKE GUYS. MOVE ALONG NOTHING TO SEE HERE.*


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MK7 Works Beautiful,Took about a minute to boot up,Probably due to file size.
> ...


663 MB ain't much,I got a nice internet service with a Premium account on most filesharing sites.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MK7 Works Beautiful,Took about a minute to boot up,Probably due to file size.
> ...


well, thats nothing...

my ISP i can download pretty fast (better then comcast, i know that much)





dhero said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...



why bother with filesharing site (megaupload and others like that, im guessing) when you could just get into private torrent sites?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

Mod should lock this.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

I also have proof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgMvGE9pDqI


----------



## wchill (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> Mod should lock this.



I agree, if OP cannot produce a video according to these guidelines:



> A picture exploit such as yours is reproducible. If you're that serious, make a video of you doing a factory restore on your 3DS, then launching the exploit and then the game ROM.
> 
> If you can't do that, then yes, this is fake.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Will yall Stop talking about a Picture or video?I stated earlier I am not doing any proof till tomorrow Afternoon.


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

For gods sake..today is fools day!! STOP READING
HE IS GOING TO REVEAL THE RESULTS TOMOROW :
IT WAS FOOLS DAY... hahaha


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MK7 Works Beautiful,Took about a minute to boot up,Probably due to file size.
> ...


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I also have proof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best proof is to show a running game and turn the system over to show that there is not a card in it. THAT IS THE PROOF.

And unless you dumped your save, how in the world are you at world 5?


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Will yall Stop talking about a Picture or video?I stated earlier I am not doing any proof till tomorrow Afternoon.


UUUMM yeah sure...god joke 177 users believed it great job


----------



## Xxmybloodyromanc (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MK7 Works Beautiful,Took about a minute to boot up,Probably due to file size.
> ...



That's only an avg of 341 Kbps


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

he is joking!! today is fools day!!!!!!!


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

CLEARING THIS UP.
I gave NOBODY NOTHING yet,Anyone who says otherwise is a fake.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh looks like everyone is a hacker now.(dhero,demonstrife and now makimanpr.)


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

Will op Truly deliver? I'm taking bets !


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> CLEARING THIS UP.
> I gave NOBODY NOTHING yet,Anyone who says otherwise is a fake.


yeah....happy fools day by the way


----------



## DEElekgolo (Dec 28, 2011)

But you are fake yourself.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I also have proof
> ...



I have been playing?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

*I CAN'T WAIT TO BOMB SOME DODONGOS!!!!!*


This one took a while. I had to search for and download the game in hopes it would work, and it does.








*DHERO is MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:


> he is joking!! today is fools day!!!!!!!


Dude. That's April 1st. Which is just over 3 months away.


----------



## Lastly (Dec 28, 2011)

Where are you located? "Afternoon" varies throughout the world...


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

Q.Q no one will ever take the  3ds scene seriously.   
All because of this one thread.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Lastly said:


> Where are you located? "Afternoon" varies throughout the world...


Eastern US Time.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

The amount of troll in this thread. 

*OK EVERYONE MANDATORY YT SPAM THREAD*


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

Team Fail said:


> Roxasorg13 said:
> 
> 
> > he is joking!! today is fools day!!!!!!!
> ...


in


Team Fail said:


> Roxasorg13 said:
> 
> 
> > he is joking!! today is fools day!!!!!!!
> ...


DUDE..in spain mexico and other latin countries..today is fools day...someone made a post in a spanish site that crown3ds team made a supercard r4 and acekard loader with downloads and there was coments of a lots of users saying it worked and that stuf...the thing is inside the rar side it said that it was fools day and you have to keep the joke...BELIEVE ME TODAY IS FOOLS DAYS IN MANY COUNTRIES


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

TAKE
http://redescolar.ilce.edu.mx/redescolar/efemerides/diciembre/trad-28.htm


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

Costello is online please anyone pm him.


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Roxasorg13 said:
> ...


 not in the one country that counts.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 28, 2011)

@*demonicstrife

Play mario kart 7 ONLINE and then take a snapshot of either the waiting area with other players visable or show the communitys menu.

...Or y'know take a video showing the front AND back in the same video *


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

I find this thread in coordinance with my strictly defined lines of humor.


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Roxasorg13 said:
> ...


But he's in the US. and it's not fools day here.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *I CAN'T WAIT TO BOMB SOME DODONGOS!!!!!*


I loled


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

ColeBlake said:


> Roxasorg13 said:
> 
> 
> > Team Fail said:
> ...


well i think that is the thing....tomorrow we will know


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine is obviously fake(2 Super Mario 3D Land Games). Just showing that I have more proof than the fake of dhero


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG he delivered.....oh nevermind he delivered disappointment


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm Western US which means what? 8, 9 am?


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Terenigma said:


> @*demonicstrife*
> 
> *Play mario kart 7 ONLINE and then take a snapshot of either the waiting area with other players visable or show the communitys menu.*
> 
> *...Or y'know take a video showing the front AND back in the same video *


I am not playing online,Said that earlier.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> *I CAN'T WAIT TO BOMB SOME DODONGOS!!!!!*
> 
> 
> This one took a while. I had to search for and download the game in hopes it would work, and it does.
> ...


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> I'm Western US which means what? 8, 9 am?


Around then, yes.


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:


> ColeBlake said:
> 
> 
> > Roxasorg13 said:
> ...


Yes. But how often to I get to post it and mean it, he's on eastern time.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> > @*demonicstrife*
> ...


It's a 1:1 carbon copy of the cartridge. You can play it without being caught.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

okay people demonicstrife is just making fun of the op( i guess) and op nvr gave anything to him (i 've been following this thread since the first page)
this guy says that he would deliver tomorrow so be it, we can just wait until tomorrow for whatever it is be it the spanish april fools day
if he doesnt show any proof than this thread must be locked
btw 156 ppl reading


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

What a spam tread.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> okay people demonicstrife is just making fun of the op( i guess) and op nvr gave anything to him (i 've been following this thread since the first page)
> this guy says that he would deliver tomorrow so be it, we can just wait until tomorrow for whatever it is be it the spanish april fools day
> if he doesnt show any proof than this thread must be locked
> btw 156 ppl reading



  finally, someone got demonicstrife and the other guy's joke.


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.


 haha just what if this is real.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta love how every thread like this goes "TROLOLOLOLLLLOLLLO!" before it even gets a chance to start. About 80% posts are just trolling posts or bashing the OP without any better reason than "LOL YOU JUST BE NOOB LOL! 3DS HACK NOT LEGIT LOL!"... Sheesh give him a chance at the very least.


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> saberjoy said:
> 
> 
> > okay people demonicstrife is just making fun of the op( i guess) and op nvr gave anything to him (i 've been following this thread since the first page)
> ...


i got it too..but no one is believing mehahahaha


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.


what the?? 
you really are confusing people into thinking dhero sent something to you


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.
> 
> 
> what the??
> you really are confusing people into thinking dhero sent something to you



thus his trolling/douchebagging


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.


It maybe a virus.


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.
> ...


 I'm guessing something around horse porn.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

NVM


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.
> ...


Alright, seriously. I wouldn't stoop THAT low.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > saberjoy said:
> ...


lol. they haven't even noticed that demonicstrife and the other guy isn't the OP.
Great work! demonicstrife!
isz U m4sT3r 0|= Tr0771/\/G


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

saberjoy said:


> > Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.
> 
> 
> what the??
> you really are confusing people into thinking dhero sent something to you


Sorry,Been playing Some of the games I've been Downloading.
No problems so far.


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.
> ...


I'm going with text file that says "Fooled ya!" or something of the like.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!

http://s3.noelshack.com/old/up/mov0001-d840754d2.swf?22355524446_girlef8fz27.jpg


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> demonicstrife, on 28 December 2011 - 01:23 PM, said:
> 
> Alright guys. Since he's obviously not gonna show ANY of his amazing work, I'm gonna leak his loader. It's quite simple really. I'll upload a .rar, and it will give you the exact instructions on what needs to be done. The .elf will be supplied as well.
> 
> ...


shudders*
ppl dont download wtvr dstrife tells you to


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> 
> http://s3.noelshack....girlef8fz27.jpg


you jerk! i was using headphones too!!!!!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> 
> http://s3.noelshack....girlef8fz27.jpg


C'mon man. Not cool.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 28, 2011)

324atk said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> ...



I was too but i laughed XD Im so using this against my friends now LOL


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> 
> http://s3.noelshack....girlef8fz27.jpg


you son of a beach...............


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> 
> http://s3.noelshack....girlef8fz27.jpg


Scared me.


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> ...



You inspired me to


----------



## MakiManPR (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> ...


Now your house is hunted


----------



## Fudge (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


I agree. Way to be a douche.


----------



## wchill (Dec 28, 2011)

A mod needs to close this thread until we have proof. This thread is becoming a spam haven.


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxasorg13 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> ...


a beach is an asexual collection of sand on a body of water that cannot reproduce. There for BUSTED!!!!


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Dec 28, 2011)

ColeBlake said:


> Roxasorg13 said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


i


ColeBlake said:


> Roxasorg13 said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


i know? i cannot use swear words here


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> 
> http://s3.noelshack....girlef8fz27.jpg


It is a screamer don't click.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 28, 2011)

The amount of posts this troll thread has gotten is disturbing.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> 
> http://s3.noelshack....girlef8fz27.jpg



.....Fuck.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!


i should have fucking known better to click that swf.

noscript, you have failed me.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> The amount of posts this troll thread has gotten is disturbing.


its almost like EoF except with post counts.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

MakiManPR said:


> dhero said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


That's what I was thinking.Hard to concentrate now...


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

Seaking said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > I FOUND THE PIC HE USED!!!
> ...



I know, why it didn't grab that is beyond me.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

> MakiManPR, on 28 December 2011 - 01:34 PM, said:
> 
> [color=#303030 !important]
> *
> ...


you shouldnt have done that, now the op would be even more scared,
btw 174! users reading! cmon man

EDIT: THanks op for my 100th posts~


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


Seems legit again. :E


----------



## Seaking (Dec 28, 2011)

im gonna head to bed. bookmarking this thread.

and MakiManPR, i fucking hate you. you asshole.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

dhero said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > dhero said:
> ...


you are losing it. Nice troll thread anyway.  thumbs up for that.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

and what can you say... almost earned a thousand and ten post count on this useless thread :\.
GIVE US PROOF.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, this was fun.


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Good night all,Guess I'll go to bed now,Post those pics Tomorrow,Can't wait!


----------



## ColeBlake (Dec 28, 2011)

They call him trolliolliolli he's short he's squirt and he's round and in the world of trolliolli he's the coolest kid in town.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> and what can you say... almost earned a thousand and ten post count on this useless thread :\.
> GIVE US PROOF.



Why is anyone still asking for proof?...

Are people THAT desperate?
He has no proof, this is fake. It doesn't even take a first grade education to figure that out.


----------



## saberjoy (Dec 28, 2011)

hahahaha   this guy sure knows how to torture us!


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 28, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Well, this was fun.



^ agreed. dhero, I wish the best of luck


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > and what can you say... almost earned a thousand and ten post count on this useless thread :\.
> ...


NOT TRUE MAN. I'm preparing an upload which will leak his exploit/loader to the world, so he can be known far and wide for his technical skill in hacking the THREE DEE ESSS.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 28, 2011)

so all the active posters left supposedly, yet the thread is at 181 viewers. inb4 fake


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 28, 2011)

ah one more thing


----------



## dhero (Dec 28, 2011)

Just people reading the thread,See yall later!


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> NOT TRUE MAN. I'm preparing an upload which will leak his exploit/loader to the world, so he can be known far and wide for his technical skill in hacking the THREE DEE ESSS.


Well if this is true then I will wait but leaking this when its not ready only gives Nintendo a head start. Every time you put your 3DS online it sends logs that are saved to a Nintendo server. Remember agreeing to let Nintendo brick your 3DS at free will? Because you did...


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Dec 28, 2011)

I lol'd.

Hard.

Then I shot my dick at dhero's face. 

He died instantly.


----------



## Dolei (Dec 28, 2011)

gameandmatch said:


> ah one more thing


 taric!

anyway, i still think we should see.. if he doesn't deliver then we have lost nothing, a little time at worst. if we lock the thread early and he doesn't post or anything again, we have lost a possible first ever 3DS hack, and a free one at that.
And post count is only a number. why do half the people here seem to care about that more than the fact that we could all be playing region free roms on our 3DS in less than two weeks.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Here it is guys.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZVNMFSUT

Just drag all the files in "for3DS" onto the root of your 3DS' SD card and view any (or all) of the pictures using the 3DS' Camera/Picture App.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Just did. Check the last page.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think i'll try that out demonicstrife


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Here it is guys.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZVNMFSUT
> 
> Just drag all the files in "for3DS" onto the root of your 3DS' SD card and view any (or all) of the pictures using the 3DS' Camera/Picture App.


Anyone here brave to test this.


----------



## Saken (Dec 28, 2011)

Also be wary of DarkWork0, that's just what he is, Dark work for demonicstrife.
Account created today, 1 post.
Clearly another one of his accounts. He will most likely post misleading info


----------



## jan777 (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is guys.
> ...


Lol all i can say is that it's safe, no viruses etc.


It will also destroy the hopes of young noobs.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

I wouldn't risk a ban over anything this silly. It's safe. Trust me.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont Bother Its Fake lol The Pic Says it all lol


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is guys.
> ...


Says,"guy's its fake. Come on"


----------



## 324atk (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Here it is guys.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZVNMFSUT
> 
> Just drag all the files in "for3DS" onto the root of your 3DS' SD card and view any (or all) of the pictures using the 3DS' Camera/Picture App.


Nice one, man. Although I would like to know how you managed to make those pictures you posted.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Just did. Check the last page.



HUZZZAAAAAHHHH IT WORKS LIKE A CHARM MANY THANKS!!!!!

Oh and I'm not demonicstrife, just like feeding trolls.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

If anyone wants to know about my pictures, PM me.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> If anyone wants to know about my pictures, PM me.


lol stop it 
aahhahaah


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> demonicstrife said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants to know about my pictures, PM me.
> ...


I'm serious. I just don't like revealing how I did things in public. More fun that way. 

EDIT: connection error?


----------



## morphius (Dec 28, 2011)

executebull****code


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > demonicstrife said:
> ...


Well looks like this ends this tread.


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


well... not really.
He's not the OP.


----------



## beta4attack (Dec 28, 2011)

So it's fake?


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

beta4attack said:


> So it's fake?


Download it and test it. It's as real as real can be.


----------



## beta4attack (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, really funny. When will people just get a life? I saw those pics. People are getting more annoying everyday.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> How do you open the elf?


Text editor.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

How do you open the elf?


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow after reading 27 pages of bullshyt I can only laugh about this whole thing. It's moments such as this that keeps me coming back.

I'm really enjoying the fact that this thread has more guests than members.


----------



## rwn (Dec 28, 2011)

lol, brilliant


----------



## Saken (Dec 28, 2011)

Guys, this still might be true, remember dhero is the one that is claiming to have found a hack, not demonicstrife.

If anything demonicstrife is trolling dhero the most, he is ridiculing him for claiming to have found a hack.

dhero said himself that demonicstrife has nothing to do with whatever hack he found.

I'm not supporting dhero, but give him a chance to prove his worth.
You don't have to sit here waiting aimlessly for hours, go do something with your life, come back and see if he's telling the truth.


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Dec 28, 2011)

Saken said:


> Guys, this still might be true, remember dhero is the one that is claiming to have found a hack, not demonicstrife.
> 
> If anything demonicstrife is trolling dhero the most, he is ridiculing him for claiming to have found a hack.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 28, 2011)

How is this thread still going?


----------



## m0dm0use (Dec 28, 2011)

If this is real I can see the sales of the 3DS hardware increasing quickly! Nintendo pretend to patch like with the wii and keep failing!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Saken said:


> Guys, this still might be true, remember dhero is the one that is claiming to have found a hack, not demonicstrife.
> 
> If anything demonicstrife is trolling dhero the most, he is ridiculing him for claiming to have found a hack.
> 
> ...


The thing is, I see this happen all the time, not just here, all over the place. I've seen TCs and trolls wasting people's time or trying to get their attention, and when they SHOULD be ignored, they aren't. And it's just SILLY how gullible some people can be. Every other person who's actually RELEASED something has always posted some kind of info or "proof" that what they're doing is real, be it videos, pictures, whatever.  He wouldn't need to garter attention before posting anything, because whatever "proof" he posted would get enough attention. The thing about this guy though is not that he has no proof of anything, it's that people still choose to believe that he can do something, even after consecutive posts here have made his case worse, and made it more obvious that he IS a troll. And not just a troll. But a BAD troll who just keeps going. If he was really gonna release anything, he would've taken the time... 5 *minutes* of his time..... To post a simple _picture_. Or anything, maybe a copypaste of his code. He couldn't even describe how he developed the "loader" or what libraries were used to code and develop it, if it even exists. Plus his account had virtually no posts till today, and his grammer and punctuation isn't that great either. Everything about this guy just screams "troll". But people still don't think he is.

Also, I wasn't trollling him "directly". I was trying to show how anybody can fake something like this. All it takes is a brain and a little effort. Hell, what I did was very amateurish. And it took me LESS than 5 minutes to take a picture. So him being unable to upload anything regarding his "hack" isn't logical. It's just not, unless he outright refuses, or he has no proof.

If he actually posts a picture or a video or anything that shows what he's doing is real, then I'll apologize to him personally. But for now, don't feed the troll.


----------



## m0dm0use (Dec 28, 2011)

demonicstrife said:


> Saken said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, this still might be true, remember dhero is the one that is claiming to have found a hack, not demonicstrife.
> ...



If anything the one feeding the troll is you ! making flame bait on here.... not good!


----------



## Tsukurimashou (Dec 28, 2011)

Saken said:


> Guys, this still might be true, remember dhero is the one that is claiming to have found a hack, not demonicstrife.
> 
> If anything demonicstrife is trolling dhero the most, he is ridiculing him for claiming to have found a hack.
> 
> ...



This, please don't lock this thread, just wait till tomorow 2PM EST, then you'll can lock if this guy don't deliver.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 28, 2011)

I feel left out...


Spoiler



BULLSHIT!!!

wait....it might be true....

BULLSHIT!!1!ONE

wait.........this might be true......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BULLSHIT!


----------



## BasedKiliK (Dec 28, 2011)

Make what you will of it, but I'm done.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 28, 2011)

Hum... I was actually reading the whole thing for the lols, that is until I reached page 9... I got better things to do than read 28 pages, even tho it's fun to read things like this.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 28, 2011)

awwww in the eof now.... i missed out on the post count bonanza


----------



## m0dm0use (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it would be a good idea for this topic to be locked and opened again later on for everyone to be updated.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 28, 2011)

4:43 am here in NYC. I'm going to take out the trash for morning pick up, smoke a cigarette, laugh, then come back and ask dhero a question or two being that his profile says he is in US. (earlier in the pages he had an internet prob, not to mention a haunted house XD)

Not for nothing but I think this was a way for him to make a lot of posts in one shot to improve his GBATemp ranking.

OK since nothing has been said here's my questions:

1) Are you proud of yourself?
2) Being in the US there is no way (and I mean NO WAY) anything would happen to your internet access, maybe in other countries where they have bandwidth limits and not as much freedom as we do over here in the states so who are you trying to fool?

As for my comments:

Stop this now while you still have access to GBATemp, and good god I never knew anyone could stack shyt this high


----------



## raulpica (Dec 28, 2011)

This thread will be kept visible for ages and ages to remember how dhero made a fool of himself (and you guys could've JUST reported the thread, instead of replying) 

This is the day the 3DS scene is made gets locked 


@dhero
Feel free to prove me wrong by giving me an HAX to try. I've got a 3DS, y'know.


----------

